# Great Day



## lovedr79 (May 25, 2019)

Aubrey has 1 upped me in the fishing world. She caught a golden trout. I have yet to catch one. She caught a bunch of bluegill too. All while wearing the Pikes Place fish Market shirt I got her from Seattle. I caught 1 trout, several bass and a crappie.


----------



## LDUBS (May 26, 2019)

Looks like you had a terrific day (& Aubrey too). I know they plant those golden trout around here, but I've yet to catch one. That one is decent size too.


----------



## lovedr79 (May 26, 2019)

This was at a pond that they stocked with trout a few weeks ago for a kids fishing day. She caught another one but it got off before I could get to her to get it. I will have smoked trout tomorrow.


----------

